# Ladies: Risque for Halloween?



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Just wondering how many ladies got dressed up in something sl*ty for Halloween this year.

A couple of married women at work say they like to go as sl*ts every year - made me bust up laughing I must admit.

Also, anyone notice the trend with their facebook (and maybe it's my circle of friends) page that all these pictures of themselves are posted in their Halloween costumes? I don't know. . .I guess times have changed. 

I kinda thought Halloween was for kids and taking pictures of them.

Not that I don't love a good costume party. I think those are the funnest. . .so. . .anyway. . .let's go through the ladies costumes:

Any burlesque dancers?
A mouse with a mouse tail on your butt?
Cinderella with cleavage?

What were you wild married couples doing last night?


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

I went as a witch to a party on Saturday. My husband went as a passive aggressive conflict avoiding man. Yeah, he didn't dress up.
Perhaps both were filling looks for us.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Granted "this witch" wore 4 inch stilettos. Does that count?


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

I was Snow White as you can see in my avi. It was our first year having a Halloween party for adults and it was a lot of fun. We also did the kid thing of course and my sons won the scariest costume and we wll walked in the parade/went trick or treating. I think Halloween and all holidays are for everyone. My whole family looks forward to them for different reasons.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Okay, a witch in 4 " stiletto's - that will push you over into the sl*ty category, esp. if it's the chick from Bewitched.

Snow White - eh, no. . .that was classy. Bluebirds and fawns feeding from you. Can't get too sexual with that Ivory Snow image, although you looked pretty, Trenton. 

Hope you had fun.

I tried to find Shrek ears for my shaved bald head and green paint and wanted to stay with the Ogre theme from TAM but I couldn't find any at the Halloween stores. I was going to wear it to my son's 2nd grade Halloween party.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Brennan said:


> My husband went as a passive aggressive conflict avoiding man.


Ouch!


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Scannerguard said:


> Snow White - eh, no. . .that was classy. Bluebirds and fawns feeding from you. Can't get too sexual with that Ivory Snow image, although you looked pretty, Trenton.


Really? No images of group sex with 7 dwarves, or little people for the PC crowd? I always figured SW as a fetish chick. Also depends upon degree of cleavage displayed.


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Well. . .I wanted to be an Ogre, just like the ladies in the Men's Clubhouse think I am.

Guys are allowed to go as themselves.


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

True.

Cleavage can make or break it. 

Or a whip.

LOL.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Brennan said:


> My husband went as a passive aggressive conflict avoiding man.


Scares the hell out of me ...


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Deejo said:


> Really? No images of group sex with 7 dwarves...


Was the first thing in MY head. Just didn't want to be the pervert who admitted it first!


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

I was joking about my husband's costume. He went as himself and we had a wonderful time.
And the stilletos were paired with a black pair of slacks and black turtleneck w/cape & hat. Hardly ****ty. 
After having a few drinks (and driving back home) he blurts out that his "man escape" is going to be in Cancun. Yeah, that isn't happening unless he wants my "chick escape" to be in Rio De Janeiro during Carnival. Hmmmmm?


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

It was short and had white thigh highs but was husband approved & tested  He wouldn't go as a dwarf though or a Prince...haha, he just wore a shirt with aliens on it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Brennan said:


> I was joking about my husband's costume. He went as himself and we had a wonderful time.
> And the stilletos were paired with a black pair of slacks and black turtleneck w/cape & hat. Hardly ****ty.
> After having a few drinks (and driving back home) he blurts out that his "man escape" is going to be in Cancun. Yeah, that isn't happening unless he wants my "chick escape" to be in Rio De Janeiro during Carnival. Hmmmmm?


Can't you two escape together? I don't understand this man escape BS. You're a completed pair, why would separation ever be a good thing?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Trenton's putting the "****" in ****oween. Har har. Love it! There's always next year for me.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Trenton,
I will let the wise men on this board explain the man expedition. I just found out about it this weekend. It is a suggestion from a book that came highly recommended.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

I don't know about them but I do know that my husband has not wanted a man escape yet...although he does seem to escape into work. When he has to travel he whines and kicks and usually we end up going together. Logically, how does separation promote unity? Don't be afraid to get lost in one another...tell him you're going together and you're going to have the best trip of your lives.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

No, if you are going to be a princess, you don't want a prince or a dwarf, you want an Ogre for later, to kidnap you and hold you ransom and stuff.

You guys don't have this role playing down yet.


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

LOL> We did a couples costume thing. My husband was Dr. Howie Feltersnatch OBGYN and I was his "head" nurse LOL. Mine was really short, but I paired it with some thigh high stockings and a pair of red hooker heels. Came together quite nicely. Almost broke my neck in the heels though! LOL


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

DawnD said:


> LOL> We did a couples costume thing. My husband was Dr. Howie Feltersnatch OBGYN and I was his "head" nurse LOL. Mine was really short, but I paired it with some thigh high stockings and a pair of red hooker heels. Came together quite nicely. Almost broke my neck in the heels though! LOL


You almost broke YOUR neck, or the guys at the party almost broke THEIR necks?


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

nice777guy said:


> You almost broke YOUR neck, or the guys at the party almost broke THEIR necks?


A little bit of both. Since I am just shy of 5'11" I don't wear heels. My H is 6' even. If I wore heels I would be taller, and I don't like that at ALL. But I wore the hooker heels for him on Halloween


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

You see? As usual, my theories are right.

Halloween is the one day/year where the average woman can bring out her inner sl*t. 

You don't see too many women going as robots.


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

my inner sl*t comes out as soon as the sun sets, so her and I have learned to get along LOL. I do agree though, women are more likely to dress provocatively on Halloween then any other day of the year, with the exception of their anniversary!! ha ha. Or at least I hope so!


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Trenton, Vthomeschoolmom and Brennan would also agree I am very in touch with my Inner Ogre.


----------



## Mal74 (Dec 24, 2009)

I tarted it up with the hubster on Saturday night, big time. We reserved Sunday to focus on our little one. Also, after Saturday night, he needed a break.


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

To me Halloween has been an excuse for men and women to shed clothing and show off their bodies. An otherwise conservative women can dress in a leotard in the spirit of a costume and men can wear togas or other garb that show off their muscles. A couple years i did this shemelessly. I am glad i did it when i could pull it off. I think if woman or man has the body... heck show it off. One day they will not be able to. 

I love haloween. Dressing up is a great way to make a party fun as people have can bond quickly as they have a common bond of dressing silly.


----------

